# Guariroba



## Tobycek

Hi there,

I'm not a Portuguese speaker but I love Brazilian music and have learnt it a bit through Brazilian songs.

Could someone translate for me the word "guariroba"?
I think it may be a sort of tree, but all the Portuguese people I have asked don't know the word  

Muito obrigado.

T.


----------



## araceli

Hello:
Guariroba is a palm tree.
Almost twenty metres high and leaves of 3 m long.
It has the "palmito" and you can eat it.
Bye


----------



## Lems

Araceli, thanks for the information!! Although I was born in Brazil and frequently heard of the yellow greenish fruit, I never saw it and did not realize it is grown in a palm tree! But, it is not regular palm tree from which we eat the delicious *palmito*, the soft stem/trunk usually used in salads (pretty much like an asparagus, but thicker), but a sort of tree that yields a bitter *palmito* (just saw in the diccionary).

The word is from *Tupy*, a native tribe in the late XVII century in Brazil.  

Congrats, Araceli.

Lems


----------



## araceli

Bom dia:
Eu nada sabia, achei isso no Goggle.com.br:


Nas boas receitas de empadão goiano, por exemplo, acompanhamento perfeito para o colorido arroz com pequi, é fundamental a inclusão de bons nacos do palmito amargo da guariroba. Alimento substancial e de tempero bem forte, o recheio desse empadão, juntamente com a guariroba, deve conter pedaços de frango, de preferência coxas, linguiças, batatas e ovos cozidos inteiros ou apenas partidos ao meio, e tomates maduros.

Pio Corrêa informa que o amargo do palmito da guariroba desaparece facilmente, bastando para isso aferventá-lo com um pouco de bicarbonato de sódio. Mas quem já provou sabe como é fundamental no empadão goiano aquele leve sabor amargo da guariroba, sentido bem no fundo do refogado, misturado aos outros ingredientes e ao especial tempero local.

Bom proveito (?)


----------



## araceli

ARROZ DE CARRETEIRO COM GUARIROBA

Ingredientes para 6/8 pessoas

1/2 kg. de carne de sol

4 colheres de banha de porco

2 dentes de alho amassados

1 cebola picada

3 xícaras de chá de arroz

250g. de guariroba (palmito de coqueiro amargoso)

1 xícaras chá de cheiro-verde picado

1/2 litro de água

sal

Tempo de preparo: 40 minutos

Modo de preparar: Pique a carne de sol em pedacinhos compridos e, de véspera, deixe-os de molho em água fria. No dia seguinte, escorra bem. Derreta a banha de porco numa panela grande, junte o alho e a cebola e deixe-os dourar. Em seguida, adicione a carne e frite-a, dourando-a por igual. Coloque o arroz já bem lavado, e verifique se a quantidade de sal é suficiente. Frite um pouco mais e cubra com água. Deixe ferver por dez minutos e coloque a guariroba e o cheiro-verde. Tampe e deixe cozinhar por mais quinze minutos. Se for necessário, adicione mais água.

OBS: a guariroba pode ser substituída por palmito comum


----------



## Lems

Yammmm yammmm!!!
Estou salivando...


----------



## Graziella

Araceli, menina,
Estou aguardando o convite!
Vou prá lá!


----------



## Tobycek

OK so it is a tree then!

Thanks for the replies - I don't understand all of them, but I'm glad that it has "borne fruit" (ha ha).

But... Is there an English word for this fruit?
"Palmito" doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## araceli

Tobycek said:
			
		

> OK so it is a tree then!
> 
> Thanks for the replies - I don't understand all of them, but I'm glad that it has "borne fruit" (ha ha).
> 
> But... Is there an English word for this fruit?
> "Palmito" doesn't mean much to me.



Hello:
You're welcome.
Palmito is, I'll try to explain it to you, the very little future palm tree, the palm's baby.
Palm heart is the name and palmetto (bot.)
You can buy  it as a canned food, in the supermarket.
Cheers


----------



## araceli

That's for you Tobycek!:

          PALM HEART SALAD

Ingredients:
2 tins of palm hearts, 200g gruyère, 1 red pepper, 1 stalk of celery, 1 dessert spoon of white (Bordeaux) mustard, 6 dessertspoons of olive oil, juice of 1/2 a lemon, 1 dessertspoon of chopped parsley, salt and pepper.
Method:
Strain the palm heart and cut into slices about 5mm (1/5 inch) thick. Cut the gruyère into thin strips. Clean the pepper, removing the seeds and cut into strips. Trim the celery, wash it and dice it into half inch cubes. 


To prepare the dressing:
With a wooden spoon, thin the mustard in two spoonfuls of olive oil. In a bowl, beat the remaining oil with the squeezed lemon juice. Add salt and pepper. Add the thinned mustard and the chopped parsley.
Put the palm hearts in a salad bowl, add the strips of gruyère, the pepper and the celery. Pour on the dressing and mix it gently to combine all the ingredients. 

Serve.

Bon appétit


----------



## Graziella

araceli said:
			
		

> That's for you Tobycek!:
> 
> PALM HEART SALAD
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 tins of palm hearts, 200g gruyère, 1 red pepper, 1 stalk of celery, 1 dessert spoon of white (Bordeaux) mustard, 6 dessertspoons of olive oil, juice of 1/2 a lemon, 1 dessertspoon of chopped parsley, salt and pepper.
> Method:
> Strain the palm heart and cut into slices about 5mm (1/5 inch) thick. Cut the gruyère into thin strips. Clean the pepper, removing the seeds and cut into strips. Trim the celery, wash it and dice it into half inch cubes.
> 
> 
> To prepare the dressing:
> With a wooden spoon, thin the mustard in two spoonfuls of olive oil. In a bowl, beat the remaining oil with the squeezed lemon juice. Add salt and pepper. Add the thinned mustard and the chopped parsley.
> Put the palm hearts in a salad bowl, add the strips of gruyère, the pepper and the celery. Pour on the dressing and mix it gently to combine all the ingredients.
> 
> Serve.
> 
> Bon appétit



I declared Araceli, the best chef of the world!!!


----------



## Graziella

Tobycek said:
			
		

> OK so it is a tree then!
> 
> Thanks for the replies - I don't understand all of them, but I'm glad that it has "borne fruit" (ha ha).
> 
> But... Is there an English word for this fruit?
> "Palmito" doesn't mean much to me.



Just to say that what we it, as Araceli says is the heart of the trunk of that tree.  and named palmetto or dwarf fan palm.


----------



## Graziella

I'm sorry i meant "what we eat" I made a mistake (


----------



## araceli

Hello Tobycek:
What does "borne fruit" mean?
Thanks.


----------



## Graziella

If a tree bears fruit, it produces fruit. Is it clear?
Have a wonderful weekend Araceli. Rainy one! Beijo


----------



## araceli

Graziella said:
			
		

> If a tree bears fruit, it produces fruit. Is it clear?
> Have a wonderful weekend Araceli. Rainy one! Beijo



Oi Graziella:
Obrigada, agora entendi: "ha dado fruto".
"The dwarf fan palm" não é o mesmo que a guariroba, embora seja também una palmeira.
Quem me dera que eu fosse chef, heim!?  
Bom fim de semana para você também e sim ainda não chove mas está ameaçando.
Corrijo: Já tá chovendo! Ao fim!
Beijos


----------



## Jonegy

The recipe looked great. 
Infelizmente - se eu vi palmito eu so quero o mais perto pote de maionese ;-)
Lembra quando pode comprar fresquinho do campo ????  (((((


----------



## Graziella

Pode ser tambèm com "salsa golf"  I wonder which could be the translation, maybe golf sauce (mix of maionese with tomatoe's sauce, I think  - Where are you Araceli?
Help me please !!!


----------



## araceli

Bom dia:
Eu também me perguntava como se diria y achei isso no Google.com.br:

Molho golf fácil

Ingredientes 
¼ xícara de maionese 
3 colheres (sopa) de catchup 
1 colher (chá) de molho inglês 
1 colher (sopa) de gin ou conhaque 
1/3 xícara de creme de leite 
sal e pimenta-do-reino 

Modo de Preparo

Bata rapidamente em um liquidificador todos os ingredientes menos o creme de leite. Coloque em uma tigela e acrescente o creme de leite misturando delicadamente. Acerte o ponto de sal e pimenta-do-reino. Sirva com saladas.

Bom proveito!


----------



## Tobycek

Well, I'm glad I appear to have started the WordReference cookery section! 
But hey, nothing wrong with that.

I feel really frustrated that I don't speak better Portuguese because I would love to understand everything that you guys say here.

By the way, if you're wondering where I heard the word "guariroba", it's in Gilberto Gil's song "Refazenda" - one of the weirdest but most enjoyable songs I've ever heard. I love the fact that he is singing to a tree...
Is it true he became Minister of Culture in Brazil?
Maybe we should make Sting or maybe Robbie Williams Minister of Culture in the UK?


----------



## araceli

Hello:

Refazenda

(Gilberto Gil )

Abacateiro acataremos teu ato 

Nós também somos do mato como o pato e o leão 

Aguardaremos brincaremos no regato 

Até que nos tragam frutos teu amor, teu coração 

Abacateiro teu recolhimento é justamente 

O significado da palavra temporão 

Enquanto o tempo não trouxer teu abacate 

Amanhecerá tomate e anoitecerá mamão 

Abacateiro sabes ao que estou me referindo 

Porque todo tamarindo tem o seu agosto azedo 

Cedo, antes que o janeiro doce manga venha ser também 

Abacateiro serás meu parceiro solitário 

Nesse itinerário da leveza pelo ar 

Abacateiro saiba que na refazenda 

Tu me ensina a fazer renda que eu te ensino a namorar 

Refazendo tudo 

Refazenda 

Refazenda toda 
Guariroba

This song has a eatable text, hasn't it?   
Do you have the translation?
Yes, Gilberto Gil is the Minister of Culture of Brazil.
Bye


----------



## Lems

Tobycek said:
			
		

> OK so it is a tree then!
> 
> Thanks for the replies - I don't understand all of them, but I'm glad that it has "borne fruit" (ha ha).
> 
> But... Is there an English word for this fruit?
> "Palmito" doesn't mean much to me.


Let me clear this a bit further: 

"palmito", or hearts of palm in English, is the soft stem/trunk of the palm tree, usually eaten as salad;

"guariroba" is a particular kind of palm tree that yields a bitter "palmito", and has a fruit also known as "guariroba".

I can assure you, there is not an English name for the fruit which is not common even in the big cities of Brazil.

Hope this helps.

Lems
____________________________________
"Blood flows down one leg and up the other." 
From an answer in a science exam.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Lems said:
			
		

> _In Assinatura_:"Blood flows down one leg and up the other."
> From an answer in a science exam."


 Isso me faz lembrar das nossas queridas "Pérolas do Vestibular"!

"Lavoisier foi guilhotinado por ter inventado o             oxigênio". HihiHiHiHih!!!


----------



## Graziella

Hey Tobycek,
Just ask for help with translation from Portuguese to English!
Araceli, Lems and Marcio are qualified Portuguese expertise.
I only can help you with cookery itselfs ! However, there are much more well-known ones in other Language Forums, in WR.
About your question, singers and authors here in Latin America are quilified to apply to Certain positions in administration, since they are worthy enough. Not that I'm looking down on Sting (whose performance I highly appreciate) or RW.
However, GG's commitment with society enable him to work in this position.
Please correct my syntax. Greetings from South America.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Uma @}-`-,-- para você, Graziella.


----------



## Graziella

Obrigada Marcio,
Mas a sua presencia aquim da muito prazer! 
Beijinho


----------

